# Blue glass thermometer looking thingy



## Lori Lyons (Aug 3, 2019)

I typed in a whole description and question...then lost it...now I'm trying again.

Found about 6 of these in with the broken bottles, dishws, and crocks of my familys home that burned in 1936.  They are blue glass, about 7 inches long, and big around as a soda straw.  Slight bulbing at one end..what the heck are they?


----------



## shotdwn (Aug 3, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken they are stir sticks for drinks.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 3, 2019)

if i remember correctly they were called swizzle sticks


----------



## Lori Lyons (Aug 4, 2019)

Ok.  Thanks.  I guess I've onky seen the little wood ones for coffee or the little plastic ones.  Didnt know they made such nice ones and bigger.


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Aug 7, 2019)

Swizzle stick.


----------



## Relicdigger16 (Dec 15, 2019)

Lori Lyons said:


> View attachment 189584
> 
> I typed in a whole description and question...then lost it...now I'm trying again.
> 
> Found about 6 of these in with the broken bottles, dishws, and crocks of my familys home that burned in 1936.  They are blue glass, about 7 inches long, and big around as a soda straw.  Slight bulbing at one end..what the heck are they?


Yes my family had glass drink stirrers just like this one. Wish I knew where they went. I remember as a kid I loved the colors.
Relicdigger16


----------

